# Adnan Januzaj



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Attaccante Classe 95 del Manchester United, ieri ha portato alla vittoria il Manchester con una doppietta Sunderland 1 2 Manchester United Highlights 2013 Adnan Januzaj - YouTube
In Nazionale può giocare con il Belgio, Kosovo, Albania o Inghilterra


----------



## Frikez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Sceglierà sicuramente il Kosovo


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Agosto 2014)

Un talento pazzesco.
Dovrebbe giocare sempre titolare nello United...Da un lato Di Maria,dall'altro lui.
Lo adoro!E' una bestia per l'età che ha.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Un talento pazzesco.
> Dovrebbe giocare sempre titolare nello United...Da un lato Di Maria,dall'altro lui.
> Lo adoro!E' una bestia per l'età che ha.



E' vero, talento cristallino, ma deve crescere molto...l'ho visto e tende davvero a specchiarsi troppo, ma è l'età


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero, talento cristallino, ma deve crescere molto...l'ho visto e tende davvero a specchiarsi troppo, ma è l'età



Anche a me per adesso non fa impazzire. Certo ha tutto il tempo per diventare forte.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero, talento cristallino, ma deve crescere molto...l'ho visto e tende davvero a specchiarsi troppo, ma è l'età



Vero hai ragione!E' un po' il difetto che ho subito notato pure io..Però si come dici te è l'età.Riuscirà sicuramente a limare questo dettaglio...L'ho visto giocare un po' pure io e devo dire che non mi aspettavo che avesse tutta quella velocità!Tecnico e rapido..Se continua su questa strada diventerà un vero killer!


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vero hai ragione!E' un po' il difetto che ho subito notato pure io..Però si come dici te è l'età.Riuscirà sicuramente a limare questo dettaglio...L'ho visto giocare un po' pure io e devo dire che non mi aspettavo che avesse tutta quella velocità!Tecnico e rapido..Se continua su questa strada diventerà un vero killer!



Secondo me un altro difetto che ha è l'equilibrio, l'essere piantato a terra. E' ancora un pò piccolo.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Gennaio 2016)

Io da quando è andato al Borussia non l'ho più seguito, ma ai tempi dello United mi piaceva un sacco. Sapete come sta andando in Bundesliga?


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io da quando è andato al Borussia non l'ho più seguito, ma ai tempi dello United mi piaceva un sacco. Sapete come sta andando in Bundesliga?



Male, tant'è che è ritornato allo Utd, che in apnea di punti potrebbe impiegarlo. A Dortmund non ha mai incassato la fiducia di Tuchel, solo 6 presenze in Bundesliga e qualcuna in EL


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Male, tant'è che è ritornato allo Utd, che in apnea di punti potrebbe impiegarlo. A Dortmund non ha mai incassato la fiducia di Tuchel, solo 6 presenze in Bundesliga e qualcuna in EL



Se non sbaglio ad inizio stagione qualche volta è partito titolare e ha pure segnato un gol, da quello che ho visto non è niente di che, è magrolino, una tecnica decente ma è il classico talento che si perde per strada secondo me.


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2016)

Januzaj paragonato ad altri giocatori di simile età e ruolo come per esempio Berardi e Sane, tecnicamente è ben più forte, poi magari ha altri difetti.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Januzaj paragonato ad altri giocatori di simile età e ruolo come per esempio Berardi e Sane, tecnicamente è ben più forte, poi magari ha altri difetti.



Sané gli da le piste. Non scherziamo...


----------



## DannySa (21 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Januzaj paragonato ad altri giocatori di simile età e ruolo come per esempio Berardi e Sane, tecnicamente è ben più forte, poi magari ha altri difetti.



Più forte di Berardi? come no..


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Più forte di Berardi? come no..



tecnicamente per me si. Poi nel resto è decisamente meglio Berardi. Ma se parliamo di tocco di palla e controllo della boccia meglio Januzaj per me.


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sané gli da le piste. Non scherziamo...



In generale è più forte, ma non tecnicamente.


----------



## DannySa (21 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tecnicamente per me si. Poi nel resto è decisamente meglio Berardi. Ma se parliamo di tocco di palla e controllo della boccia meglio Januzaj per me.



Certo come Mastour.
Si guarda la completezza del giocatore e Berardi attualmente è diverse spanne sopra, il belga sta venendo sballottato di qua e di là senza tanti problemi proprio perché non è né maturo né affidabile.
Come avevo già scritto è facile che si perda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2016)

Ha bisogno di un club che lo compri per farlo giocare titolare e puntare tutto su di lui. Già il Dortmund, forse, è una piazza troppo grande, dovrebbe pensare di andare in un Tottenham, in una Fiorentina, in uno Schalke, in un Siviglia, roba così...


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha bisogno di un club che lo compri per farlo giocare titolare e puntare tutto su di lui. Già il Dortmund, forse, è una piazza troppo grande, dovrebbe pensare di andare in un Tottenham, in una Fiorentina, in uno Schalke, in un Siviglia, roba così...


Al Basilea sarebbe perfetto secondo me


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Gennaio 2016)

Io la penso come [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION]! Tecnicamente è dieci volte più forte di Berardi, è in tutto il resto che è più scarso. Per me comunque resta un gran talento, va fatto crescere con cura. A me piaceva molto, ma ho smesso di seguirlo da quando ha mollato lo United, dove comunque giocava abbastanza spesso, anche se partiva pochissime volte da titolare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ha bisogno di un club che lo compri per farlo giocare titolare e puntare tutto su di lui. Già il Dortmund, forse, è una piazza troppo grande, dovrebbe pensare di andare in un Tottenham, in una Fiorentina, in uno Schalke, in un Siviglia, roba così...



O il Milan 


Ah no scusa hai detto ''compri''


Scherzi a parte, per noi sarebbe l'ideale, magari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> O il Milan
> 
> 
> Ah no scusa hai detto ''compri''
> ...


O il Milan... volevo scriverlo ma quando non c'è bisogno preferisco evitare di ricordarmi che ormai siamo la provincia del grande calcio.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tecnicamente per me si. Poi nel resto è decisamente meglio Berardi. Ma se parliamo di tocco di palla e controllo della boccia meglio Januzaj per me.



Per me manco quello. A me Januzaj non piaceva neanche alla prime partite con lo UTD, quando lo pompavano a mille.


----------

